# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > مطالب مرتبط با بانکهای اطلاعاتی در VB6 >  مشکل در خروجی دیتاگرید در اکسل (تبدیل اعداد دیتاگرید به تاریخ در اکسل)

## hamed.se

سلام
از دیتا گرید خروجی میگیرم برای اکسل
توی فایل خروجی اکسل - تمامی اعداد تبدیل به تاریخ میشن
مثال : توی دیتاگرید یه فیلد شماره پرونده داریم که توی خروجی اکسل تبدیل به تاریخ میشه
چطور میشه از دیتاگرید خروجی اکسل گرفت بدون اینکه تغییری ایجاد بشه

----------

